# Pioneer Avic HD1-BT - fitted pics!



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys, i know there's a few people out there waiting on these so here they are.

Very, very happy with the job they've done, it looks pretty much factory fit IMO. Apparently the paint guy had to paint the fascia 6 times as it kept getting dust on it, that's dedication! They think it's likley pioneer will bring out the steering wheel interface and fascia panel at the same time, they predict about three months. At that point the car will go back in and i might switch the fascia if the new one looks better, but it'd have to be amazing for me to bother. Very, very impressed, off for a play now!

If you want any specific photos, let me know!

Also, the Lidatek is impossible to see under the numberplate, well hidden with the piano black grille. You can only see it if you crounch down and look for it. The origin is great perfect position easy to put in / take out, with the laser eyes up by the rear view mirror so not really noticeable.





































will post up who did it once i've checked that i won't upset anyone.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Looking good Johnny 8)

How much was the overall install if you don't mind me asking ??


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Total price for the install was Â£3,200 for the Pioneer, iPod link, Fascia panel, Origin b2 and Lidatek.

The breakdown for the Pioneer install would be just over Â£2,000 + vat.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Looks very nice.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb, it is looking really well integrated 8)


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Brillant !! 

Better system, better quality, more features....better price!

Well done.

Name and address please


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

its possible to control the radio on the sterring wheel?
please post more photos of the bluetooh working,ipod ... 
it look so nice!!!
best regards joao


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I work with a Pioneer SAT NAV system everyday, the best system there is IMHO just great.

Hans.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

That does look the business i have to say!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> That does look the business i have to say!


Indeed.....They have done a gr8 job with the integration work there - even keeping the TT "airbag" signage... 8)

Aside from the work done by these guys let us have some feedback after a few days on the Pioneer unit - me thinks there are a few interested parties in TT land that may go for this one


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Johnnywb said:


> Total price for the install was Â£3,200 for the Pioneer, iPod link, Fascia panel, Origin b2 and Lidatek.
> 
> The breakdown for the Pioneer install would be just over Â£2,000 + vat.


Surveyors obviously get paid far too much money in London 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for the comments, just been out to Reading and back, so had a chance to play.

Willget pics of all the bits working and post links. Very very impressed with the unit, actually wondering if there's anything it doesn't do! iPod integration works brilliantly, the only downside being you can't quickly search for an artist or album by inputting the name or by start letter etc, but this could be easily sorted by creating smart playlists.

The quality of the DVD playback is superb, goign to be very useful for the drive down to the Alps next week (for the passenger obviously!)

The sound staging is fantastic and gives a great sound. I ahve to say the bass IS better than with the old Audi headunit, i'll have a play later and see if i can make it sound better, but the general sound is superb.

Overall, hugely impressed with the unit, phone integration works perfectly, paired the phone straight away, doesn't drop out and sent all the contacts in one go. Where you have two or three numbers for a contact, these are all shown individually which is a bit annoying, but you just open the contact to check it's the right number you're dialling. Sound both ways is perfect. At the moment the mic is velcroed to the headlining to check the positioning, now we know that it's ok, it'll be hidden behind the map / interior lights (where the audi mic goes).

At the moment there's no integration with the steering wheel controls. Audi have recently switched over to a new interface, i.e. on the TT, Q7, new A4, R8 etc. Pioneer are currently working on a new interface with an anticipated release date in about 3 months, when it comes out i'll have it retrofitted.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I've had a few PMs asking me who installed the unit for me. As i've not heard back from Jae i'll put the name up and remove it later if there's a problem.

The install was done by Sextons in Wandsworth, including the fabricating of the dash panel. Thoroughly recommended. Give Jay a call for a quote.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

A couple of questions crossed my mind, one specifically about the Pioneer unit, and one more related to Johnny's setup.

Does the Pioneer unit support POIs such as speed camera/mobile camera locations? If so how does that get put on/kept up-to-date? I am considering the same set up or something similar, but want to know if I can avoid fitting the B2 if camera info is already available on the Pioneer.

Also, is just one Lidatek "garage door opener" at the front sufficient, or are you covered at the back as well in case, err, you want to reverse into your garage?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

andyc83 said:


> A couple of questions crossed my mind, one specifically about the Pioneer unit, and one more related to Johnny's setup.
> 
> Does the Pioneer unit support POIs such as speed camera/mobile camera locations? If so how does that get put on/kept up-to-date? I am considering the same set up or something similar, but want to know if I can avoid fitting the B2 if camera info is already available on the Pioneer.
> 
> Also, is just one Lidatek "garage door opener" at the front sufficient, or are you covered at the back as well in case, err, you want to reverse into your garage?


This may help from the Pioneer site

http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10 ... _PLUS.html


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The TeleAtlas add-on looks promising and quite similar to what TomTom does with their systems. Do you reckon that'd be as good as the B2, and good enough for general driving?

Also, I am interested to hear how people have found the Lidatek.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

There are disks available that add camera POI's to the BT1, just loads them on.

The Lidatek only allows you to err drive into your garage / drive. You can get an extra unit in case you would rather reverse. I considered it, but i can't see anywhere sutle to mount it on the rear?

Haven't used mine in anger yet as umm, still err parking on the road at the moment. Reports i've had have been very complimentary of it though and it's meant to be the best on the market, automatically tuning off after 5 seconds before recycling and turning on again.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Johnnywb said:


> There are disks available that add camera POI's to the BT1, just loads them on.
> 
> The Lidatek only allows you to err drive into your garage / drive. You can get an extra unit in case you would rather reverse. I considered it, but i can't see anywhere sutle to mount it on the rear?
> 
> Haven't used mine in anger yet as umm, still err parking on the road at the moment. Reports i've had have been very complimentary of it though and it's meant to be the best on the market, automatically tuning off after 5 seconds before recycling and turning on again.


Having had a good look at the dealer's, I also fail to find a subtle spot for the rear one - you could try and fit it under the rear valance but that'd still be very obvious!

Would you say having the camera POIs added to the BT1 is as good a solution as the Origin B2? I am looking to skip the B2 if possible to save on costs. Also, one less thing sitting on the dash/A-pillar to attract thieves!

I probably won't get the HD version either - I prefer having the buttons on the side of the D3.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of questions crossed my mind, one specifically about the Pioneer unit, and one more related to Johnny's setup.
> ...


Interesting link...
Does the AVIC - D3 support the TeleAtlas Speed Camera service I wonder...???


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Reaperman said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > andyc83 said:
> ...


doesn't appear to, prolly due to the fact that it doesn't have a hard drive to load the data to


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Bugger - haven't thought of that! I'll email Pioneer and/or Sextons and find out if the D3 supports TeleAtlas and report back here!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Johnnywb said:


> I've had a few PMs asking me who installed the unit for me. As i've not heard back from Jae i'll put the name up and remove it later if there's a problem.
> 
> The install was done by Sextons in Wandsworth, including the fabricating of the dash panel. Thoroughly recommended. Give Jay a call for a quote.


I've just spoken to Jae, and apparently off the back of this thread, he's had a few Mk2s in for various ICE installations and upgrades! You should ask for commission Johnny! 

EDIT : With regards to POIs such as camera locations - the answer is a definite no for the D3. I will be getting a Road Pilot Micro GO if I end up getting Jae to do this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

I had this system in one of my old touaregs( had to have a facia made myself as pioneer didnt support the facia at the time.)
Great piece of kit, especially the voice recognition and full ipod integration.
If pioneer do release a facia and steering wheel functionality i'll be buying another one without hesitation.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I had this system in one of my old touaregs( had to have a facia made myself as pioneer didnt support the facia at the time.)
> Great piece of kit, especially the voice recognition and full ipod integration.
> If pioneer do release a facia and steering wheel functionality i'll be buying another one without hesitation.


I think a Pioneer fascia is a bit hopeful at the moment, given they haven't even bothered with releasing the MFSW cable yet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I had this system in one of my old touaregs( had to have a facia made myself as pioneer didnt support the facia at the time.)
> ...


Exactly. Funny, not like the mk 2 is a rare car or anything.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

To be honest, they're still pretty rare in the UK - the initial cost of ownership is too high for most, with second-hand value holding so well.

Of all the people who can afford Mk2s, I guess not many would be too bothered about paying Â£1600 for the RNS-E if they needed sat nav for their work or lifestyle. Especially so when the factory-fitted option would mean they can have the gadget hassle-free, and not having to spend many hours (like I have) checking out what options there are for aftermarket upgrades!

Only enthusiasts like us would consider customising the car to our taste, with keeping the OEM understated look being a high priority!

Give it half a decade or so, let the 06/07/08 cars depreciate a bit, and there would be a chav scum market demanding all sorts! "Audi TT Mk2 fascia plate with multi-colour LEDs? No problem sir, and here's your complimentary (that means free) 9ct soverign ring!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> To be honest, they're still pretty rare in the UK - the initial cost of ownership is too high for most, with second-hand value holding so well.
> 
> Of all the people who can afford Mk2s, I guess not many would be too bothered about paying Â£1600 for the RNS-E if they needed sat nav for their work or lifestyle. Especially so when the factory-fitted option would mean they can have the gadget hassle-free, and not spend many hours (like I have) checking out what options there are for aftermarket upgrades!
> 
> ...


You shouldnt say that about the mk1 forum Andy. :lol:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> You shouldnt say that about the mk1 forum Andy. :lol:


No no, Mk1s are still mostly out of their price range. And the ones that are within their price range are generally left-hand drives, which would be beyond their skillset. They'd open the door every time they reach to change gears! 

So I'm OK...for now. In a couple of years though...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldnt say that about the mk1 forum Andy. :lol:
> ...


I've yet to see one towing a caravan, at that point the tt is going.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Is there even a hook for towing?  Haven't seen a TT (Mk1 or 2) with it...although the torque is definitely there!


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to drag this back on thread... :wink: 
Googled Sextons..nothing showing on their website for a Wandsworth location.
Got any contact details?
Want to get a price for this before ordering the Car with Audi. This seems a better option judging by whats being said

Thanks all


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Raider said:


> Sorry to drag this back on thread... :wink:
> Googled Sextons..nothing showing on their website for a Wandsworth location.
> Got any contact details?
> Want to get a price for this before ordering the Car with Audi. This seems a better option judging by whats being said
> ...


Yeah sure, the number is 0208 8771 148. Ask for Jae.


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Too kind..many thanks..


----------

